# Swarovski ATM 65



## IHuntNUtah (Dec 25, 2013)

Swarovski ATM 65 non-hd with 20-60 eyepiece. Glass is in excellent condition. I have original boxes and a tines up kings camo scope skin for it also. Asking $1600 obo. Travis 435 225 6229


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Travis,
Why are you selling them? Didn't last year you had a Razor HD?

-Kade


----------



## IHuntNUtah (Dec 25, 2013)

Willy has the razor, I have had a viper hd, a minox, and this swaro. Just recently got the kowa and its just as good as the swaro, so just going to sell whichever sells first.


----------

